# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Si do te jete e ardhmja e kesaj bote?

## mesues

A keni menduar ndonjehere se si do te jete e ardhmja ? . 

Me keto qe po ndodhin , lufta, krimet e ndryshme, prishja gjithnje e me teper e familjes si baze e shoqerise, ndarjet fetare qe thellohen anembane botes , natyrshem te lind nje pyetje; 

ku po shkojme ?

Nje profeci e lashte qe pret te plotesohet thote: 

''Atehere , degjova nje ze te forte nga froni te thoshte: Ja tenda e Perendise eshte me njerezimin dhe ai do te banoje me ta. Ai do te thaje cdo lot nga syte e tyre dhe vdekje nuk do te kete me, as vajtim , as klithme, as dhembje nuk do te kete me.Gjerat e meparshme kane kaluar''.


Kjo teme eshte e hapur per te gjithe.

Do t'ju lutesha te shprehnit mendimet tuaja ne lidhje me te ardhmen qe na pret ne si njerez me ekzistence te perkohshme.

A besoni se do te behet realitet profecia e mesiperme?

Mund te flisni nga pozitat e besimit tuaj fetar ne qofte se deshironi.

----------


## Ada

Pershendetje mesues!!

Kjo eshte nje pyetje e nje milion dollare..

Eshte gjithashtu nje teme qe me ben te kem pak frike dhe shumehere ja bej vetes!

Ja ne erdhem ne kete bote ashtu me vuajtje e me komunizmin ne fyt dhe pas viteve 90 jeta jone u zbukurua me shume e jemi duke realizuar endrra te cilat nuk i dinim a eksistonin qe ti enderronim.
Mendoj se si do te jete jeta e femijeve tane!
me keto semundje qe po dalin me keto ushqime gjithe kimikate ,me kete ajer qe ndotet nga dita ne dite une femijet e sotem i shof te luajne ne park e te qeshin sepse per momentin i del nje fjale e ngrohte dhe dashuria e prinderve.
Neser do te rritet a do te kete nje vend per te bere aprendistin ??

A do te kete nje vend te sigurt pune me gjithe keto robote qe bejne vendi i punes eshte gjithmone e me i pakte.

Kam frike per te ardhmen dhe nuk dua ta marr ashtu sic vjen e dua te bej dicka per ta nderruar ..

Mundohem te jem me sensibel rreth ambientit dhe te perdor sa me pak makinen , te ndaj letrat nga karton alumin hekurin shishet xhami nga ato  plastiken dhe ne thesin e plerave te hedh vetem gjerat qe nuk qarkullohen dhe behen gaz kompos.

Mendoj ndonjehere a do marrim guximin te kthehemi ne Shqiperi e me ca do merremi atje ?

Puna eshte e pakte per burrat dhe jeta eshte krejt tjeter nga c jemi mesuar keteja:
Pastaj ndonjehere ndihem si ndonje person pa atdhe sepse kush shkoj ne Shqiperi jam ajo qe vjen nga Zvicra dhe kur vij keteja jam vec e huaj (ausländerin).. 
Femijet tane po lindin jashte shtetit dhe cili do te jete atdheu i tyre ata po lindin e po rriten keteja edhe pse ne shqipen ja mesojme per ta gjuha e vendit ketu ku lindin behet gjuha e memes sepse qe ne kopesht fillojne e mesojne dhe ne shkolla e kudo!!

Kam frike per te ardhmen dhe mundohem te mos e mendoj se per momentin vecse pesimizem me vjen ne mendje!!!

----------


## mesues

Me pelqen sinqeriteti yt si dhe pergjegjesia qe tregon ne realitetin e trishtueshem qe po perjetojme. Sigurisht , te gjithe ne mund ta bejme planetin tone nje vend me te mire per te jetuar, por problemi me njerezit eshte se ata ne pergjithesi nuk mendojne se do te jetojne pergjithmone , si rrjedhim dhe nuk duan t'ja dine se cdo te behet pas 100 vjetesh .

Keshtu te gjithe ne jetojme duke kryer te gjitha proceset te mira ose te keqija, pa e patur shume parasysh faktin se veprimet tona ndikojne ne menyre te drejteperdrejte duke percaktuar te ardhmen tone.

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. me keto gjona qe po degjom e po shikojem duhet me filluar edhe nje here nga fillimi...... zoti duhet te sjell kesaj radhe jo nje Jezus per te lare mekatet e qynahet por nja 3-4 kesaj radhe se nuk i lan dote vetem nje...... me duket se filluam nga kafsherizimi u qytetyruam ndo pak e  po e mbyllim prap me kafsherizmin.......  si cdo gje fillon e arin kulmin e bie se shkon prap tek fillimi ku e nisi e filloi... e ardhmja gjithemon eshte enigem, e kaluara eshte gjithom histori, e tanishmja eshte jeta...
me shume respekt
edi

----------


## matilda

Une besoj,duke u bazuar ne keto qe shohim dhe jetojme ne jeten e perditshme ,bota sa vjen do te behet me e ftohte,me e pandjeshme dhe ndoshta me e veshtire per tu kuptuar.
E them kete duke bere nje krahasim me 10 vjete perpara se si ishin njerezit dhe se si jane tani .
Sa vjen cdo gje ,cdo gje qe te ndodh te duket normale,kalimtare  dhe e natyrshme pse jo............Njerezit jane me pandjenja sec kane qene para 1 dhjetevjecari.................dhe jane bere momental,dmth qe veprojne ne moment,i marrin vendim ne moment dhe pa asnje lloj dyshimi ose pishmanlliku..Keshtu qe une prandaj mendoj se ndodhin te gjitha keto qe ndodhen ne bote ,per arsyen qe njerezit kane ndyshuar ne permasa gjigande........Prandaj kane ndodhur lufterat,permbytjet.........vullkanet dhe shume fatkeqesi te tjera brenda ketij dhjetevjecari.....sa asnjehere tjeter.
Dhe prandaj asnje ,besoj, s'eshte i sigurt per te ardhmen e kesaj bote...................

----------


## ari32

Duke pare ngjarjet qe po zhvillohen keto 50 vitet e fundit,vihet re  nje degradim i botes si nga ana shoqerore dhe nga ane morale,duke mos haruar dhe demtimet qe ka pesuar planeti jone nga ana ekologjike,atmosfera,ndotja e ujrave,etj qe jane kaq jetesore per njeriun. 
Duke lexuar fjalet e matildes me lart me erdhen ndermend disa paragraf qe kame lexuar ne bibel ku flet per korrupsionin e njerezve,qe i shohim dhe sot,do te doja qe ti sillja dhe ketu,ku jane te 2 Timoteu.
Dhe dije kete:ne ditet e fundit do te
 vijene kohe te veshtira,
sepse njerezit do te jene egoist,
lakmues parash,mburavec,krenar,blasfemues,
te pa bindur ndaj prinderve,mosmirenjohes,
te pa udhe.
te pa dhemshur,te pa pajtushem,shpifes,
te pa permbajtur,mizore,qe se duan te miren,
tradhetar,kokshkret,fodull,defrimedashes me fort se Perendidashes,
te perendishem ne dukje,por mohues te fuqise se saj;edhe nga keta largohu.
Duke pare keto gjera gjithashtu me vijne ne mendje dhe njerezit e Sodomes dhe te Gomores dhe akoma me keq,shpresoj te mos jemi nga ata njerez qe te meritojme denimin.
Sa per abmjenti ishte dora e njeriut ajo qe e ka sjelle ne kete gjendje token dhe kjo per hir te paras,dhe pa menduar se toka eshte shtepia jone.

----------


## anonymous

Zoti mesues ju harroni se luftra e shkaterrim ka pasur gjithnje, i vetmi ndryshim eshte se sot i shohim gjerat te ndodhin dhe pa qene prezent nepermjet teknologjise...
Desha t'ju them se kane ndryshuar vetem mjetet por jo thelbi!

----------


## Seminarist

Po shume dakort, sidomos me pergjigjen e fundit..!

Bota po shkon drejt se keqes, qe ka ekzistuar gjithnje edhe me pare, madje edhe me keq, se sot! Por ajo qe verejme sot eshte se e keqja mund te perhapet me shpejt, gje qe s'ka qene kaq e zhvilluar me pare!

Por pyetja finale mund te konsistoje nese do te mund te arrinte ndonje lloj sistemi i cfaredoqofte te sjelle mbarevajtjen perfundimtare te gjerave ne bote???


Shume japin pergjigje dhe zgjidhje te ndryshme...., nga keto une them se jo!

Fetarisht, filosofikisht, shkencerisht, praktikisht, te gjitha keto per mendimin tim flasin per JO!

E kjo s'ma nderpret deshiren per te vepruar sikurse te ishte PO!

----------


## Shpresmiri

Mua më së shumti më brengos indiferentizmi (ftohtësia) i njerëzve ndaj të mirës, përkatësisht kurreshtja e disave për të keqen në dëm të së mirës.
Mos t'i mbyllim sytë gjoja se nuk ekziston e mira! Apo të na merren mendët duke shikuar vetëm të keqen. Po, e mira ekziston dhe ajo do të fitojë, sepse Zoti është në anën e të mirës! Unë besoj në këtë. Me këtë nuk po them se i mbylli sytë para të keqes.
Më vjen keq kur shoh dikënd t'i gjykojë të tjerët dhe me mish e me shpirt mundohet ta heqë të keqen te i tjetri, por kur është në pyetje përparimi personal për të mirën, atëherë ndrrojmë temë.

E keqja mund të ngadhënjehet vetëm me të mirën. 

(Porse shtrohet pyetja më thelbore: ç'është e mira se?
Kjo është tjetër pyetje).

----------


## ari32

Fakti qe e keqja ka ekzistuar dhe me pare asnje njeri nuk e ve ne dyshim por,nuk mund te krahasojme luften primitive me luftrat moderne,nuk mund te krahasohen te 200miljonet e vrare gjate dy luftrave botrore me asnje lloj lufte ne historine e njerzimit,shthurja morale,ka ezistuar po jo ne permasat e sotshme nqs mendoni ser jane te njejta ne te gjiha kohet e drejta juaj ,nqs mendoni se ndryshimi i kushteve ne Toke ka qene i njejti prap eshte e drejta juaj ,por per mua eshte fare e qarte,se po realizohen ato qe jane profetizuar ne Bibel,se ne kohet e fundit do te ndodhin keto gjera.

----------


## Seminarist

Ore po ku ka pas me keq se shthurrja dhe orgjite qe beheshin ne Tempuj, ne kohen e Greqise se lashte, ne emer te Zotave! Atje beheshin te gjitha paturpesite fizike epshore, me idene se trupi eshte i keq, i takon djallit dhe keshtu shfrenimi i tij nuk prek shpirtin. Ndoshta as qe keni degju' per keto filozofi..!!!!

Ku ka pas me keq se Vdekja e zeze qe pershkoi Evropen mesjetare, uria, luftrat njera pas tjetres, injoranca, analfabetizmi, lufterat per pushtet,skllaveria, varferia, shtypjet politike etj etj! Po te krahasohet popullsia e atehershme me te sotshmen, si edhe shtrirja gjeografike e tyre, ndoshta ishin edhe me famekeqe!

Ne te gjitha kohet e veshtira, te krishteret e asaj kohe kane mendu' se erdh fundi i botes! A mos nuk vepru'n keshtu deshmitaret e jehovait afro 140-vjet me pare?
Po keshtu a nuk u pa Neroni si Antikrishti, Hitleri, Stalini etj etj etj?

Krishterimi i vertete asnjehere nuk merr qendrime per misterin e diteve te fundit, se nuk e dime, por do ta dime kur te realizohet!

Dhe e mira eshte qe te rrije si teme shoqerore e jo fetare..!

----------


## mesues

Nje e keqe e madhe eshte se ne kemi preferuar te ndajme ate qe eshte shoqerore me fene .
Kur behet fjale per ate lloj feje qe adhuron ikonat dhe shenjtoret , sigurisht qe nuk duhet ti perziejme bashke se nuk na sjellin gje tjeter vecse rremuje shpirterore dhe per kete flet vete bota e sotme.
Ndersa per te ardhmen e botes nuk ka asgje te keqe te marrim ne konsiderate ate qe thote bibla per ditet e fundit duke i shqyrtuar nese na bindin apo jo. 

Askush nuk po parashikon fundin sepse ne fakt ate dite e di vetem Ai qe ka krijuar gjithcka.

Eshte per te ardhur keq qe fetaret e shkolluar e shohin biblen si monopolin e tyre duke i dhene ngjyre filozofike dhe duke turbulluar qartesine e mesazhit biblik duke e ndare ate njohuri nga mundesia per ta zbatuar plotesisht ne jeten e perditshme.

----------


## visitor

Une mendoj qe bota e neserme do te jete me e mire se e sotmja per mua personalisht, qe do te jem me i fuqishem se sot, do te fitoj me shume para se sot, do te bej me shume qejf se sot.  Besoj se eshte e kote te shqetesohem per fundin e botes kur eshte dicka ne te cilen s'kam as influencen me te vogel dhe e vetmja gje qe mund te bej eshte te jetoj jeten time sipas atyre filozofive ne te cilat besoj.  Besoj qe bota do te jete si gjithmone, ca njerez do te humbasin, ca do te fitojne dhe fakti qe vdesin 3 apo 3,000 njerez s'do te ndryshoje gje sepse qenia njerezore eshte qenie njerzore dhe thjesht s'duhet te vdesi.  Shkurt o njerez qe paskeni kohe te qaheni, neser eshte nje dite e re, nje mundesi e re dhe une do te perfitoj ne maksimum prej saj dhe do tju le ju te vajtoni ketu per "bukurine" e botes 10 vjet me pare kur ishit akoma femije.

----------


## Seminarist

Mesu's..!

FUTI NJI TE BOTUME "KULLA ME ROJE E SELIM MYRTES" se jane me tematike shoqnore!

Te qeshim nga pak edhe neeeeeee...!

Idhujtari i Krishtit Zot!

----------


## Seminarist

Vizitor..!

Tranzicioni oshte dicka qe prek ene logjiken!

E tashti po e besoj edhe me shume!

----------


## Estella

Si do te jete e ardhmja e kesaj bote?



????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????

----------


## mesues

Me gjithe qejf do ta kisha plotesu deshiren tende per ato botime ne menyre  qe te qeshje.

E ku ka me mire se te besh te tjeret te lumtur duke u dhene mundesine te qeshin?.

I vetmi problem eshte se kam frike se do te kishe qeshur para kohe.

Ti e di mire ate fjalen e urte te popullit:   QESH MIRE KUSH QESH I FUNDIT.

----------


## Mina

Ashtu si do ta ndertojme ne!

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje, si dota ndertojem ne apo si e ka bo kismet zoti.... si e ka shkuartur ai fatin tone.....
si cdo gjo lind, zhivllohet(ritet)  plaket e pastaj i vjen fund vdes.... edhe bota lindi u krijua u zhvillua u rit po plaket po me nje ritem shume te shpejt e po na i vjen koha e vdekjes, and we need to start over..... Nuk ka te ardhme. Ne fakt nuk ka pasur kurre te ardhme. E ardhmja e vertet eshte sot.
me respekt
eda

----------


## Seminarist

Osht hutu bota! Ne mundemi, por nuk flasim e reklamojme. Dalin disa e o do ti sjellin fundin botes o s'ka! Mor po thuji ti, ik er cun se po me kenojne shtate kumurie m'kaptin e kom halle te tjera, jo ore po s'shqiten!

TU THEM DICKA: NGA VITET 93-94 BISEDOJA VAZHDIMISHT ME NJE DESHMITAR NE TIRANE, DHE I ISHTE QEP PIKES SE ERDHI FUNI DHE S'KA. UNE I THOSHA VAZHDIMISHT, QE NE NUK MUND TA DIME DHE SE ESHTE GABU' ME KETO MENDIME ME PARE. POR AI PRAPE KEMBENGULTE DHE THOSHTE QE 2-MIJESHI S'KA PER TU BO!

Atehere une i thashe se po te mos ndodhte ashtu cfare do besh? Ai se diskutonte kete pike!

Ja kalu'n vitet, ku je GJERGJ? Se nuk ishe nga te fundit por te paret e kongregacionit, edhe u mashtrove!!!!!

----------

